# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  الانشطة الرياضية و ما تحرقه من السعرات الحرارية

## دموع الغصون

*الانشطة الرياضية و ما تحرقه من السعرات الحرارية


يحتاج كل شخص يوميا الى حوالى 25 - 30 سعر حرارى لكل كيلوجرام من وزنه المثالى حتى يظل وزنه ثابتا على ماهو عليه.
مثال: يحتاج شخص طوله 170 سم ووزنه المثالى 70 كجم الى 1750 - 2100 سعر حرارى يوميا.


نوع النشاط
كمية السعرات الحرارية التي تحرق (في الساعة)

عند الجلوس أو مشاهدة التلفزيون
100 سعره حرارية في الساعة

الوقوف
135سعره حرارية في الساعة

تسوية الفراش
210سعره حرارية في الساعة

المشي البطيء
210سعره حرارية في الساعة

العناية بالزرع و الحدائق
300-450سعره حرارية في الساعة

المشي البطييء ( 1ميل/ ساعة )
150-210سعره حرارية في الساعة

المشي المعتدل ( 3 ميل/ ساعة )
300سعره حرارية في الساعة

المشي السريع ( 4-5 ميل / ساعة )
420-480سعره حرارية في الساعة

المشي السريع (5و3 ميل/ ساعة )
360سعره حرارية في الساعة

هبوط السلم
425سعره حرارية في الساعة

صعود السلم
600-1080سعره حرارية في الساعة

ركوب الدراجة بسرعة 5 ميل/ ساعة
240سعره حرارية في الساعة

ركوب الدراجة بسرعة 8 ميل/ ساعة
300سعره حرارية في الساعة

ركوب الدراجة بسرعة 10 ميل/ ساعة
420سعره حرارية في الساعة

ركوب الدراجة بسرعة 13 ميل/ ساعة
660سعره حرارية في الساعة

تنس الريشة
350سعره حرارية في الساعة

البولنج
400سعره حرارية في الساعة

السباحة البطيئة
260-700سعره حرارية في الساعة

السباحة السريعة
360-500سعره حرارية في الساعة

التنس الزوجي
360سعره حرارية في الساعة

التنس الفردي
480سعره حرارية في الساعة

الكرة الطائرة
300سعره حرارية في الساعة

الألعاب الجمبازية الخفيفة
360سعره حرارية في الساعة

الألعاب الجمبازية (التي تتطلب مجهود كبير)
600سعره حرارية في الساعة

الجولف بأنواعه
240-360سعره حرارية في الساعة

العدو البطيء
600-750سعره حرارية في الساعة

العدو المعتدل
870-1020سعره حرارية في الساعة

العدو السريع
1,13-1,285سعره حرارية في الساعة

التزحلق البطيء ( على الجليد أو على المزلجة ذات العجلات )
420سعره حرارية في الساعة

التزحلق السريع
700سعره حرارية في الساعة

كرة السلة
360-660سعره حرارية في الساعة

التجديف
840سعره حرارية في الساعة

النوم و الاسترخاء 96 سعرة
الجلوس الهادئ 90 سعرة
الوقوف الهادئ 144 سعرة
الأعمال المكتبية 126 سعرة
الطباعة 123 سعرة
كوي الملابس 138 سعرة
الخياطة 168 سعرة
الطبخ 204 سعرة
أعمال المنزل الروتينية 277 سعرة
غسيل السيارة 300 سعرة
الزراعة في الحديقة 393 سعرة
تنس الطاولة 290 سعرة
تنس ارضي 520 سعرة
كرة طائرة 630 سعرة
المشي بسرعة معتدلة 340 سعرة
المشي على السير المتحرك (بسرعة 3-5كم) 270 سعرة
المشي على السير المتحرك (بسرعة 5,5-6,5كم) 390 سعرة
ركوب الدراجة (بسرعة 9كم بالساعة) 270 سعرة
ركوب الدراجة (بسرعة 15كم بالساعة) 430 سعرة
الجولف 360 سعرة
ركوب الخيل 525 سعرة
نط الحبل (70-80 مرة بالساعة) 700 سعرة
نط الحبل (125-145مرة بالساعة) 790 سعرة
الاسكواش 900 سعرة
السباحة بأنواعها 650 سعرة
اليوجا 265 سعرة
البلياردو 180 سعرة
البولنج 415 سعرة
الرقص الايقاعي (الايروبكس) 443 سعرة
الرول سكيت 500 سعرة


ليس هناك من أقراص سحرية تجعل شباب الإنسان يتجدد ويصبح أكثر رشاقة وأكثر قوة وسرعة وسعادة. لكن ربما كنت مخطئاً لأنه هناك دواء واحد يجب عليك أن تتناوله خلال تطبيقك للحمية (ريجيم) المضادة للتقدم في السن ويجب أن تتناوله كل يوم ليكون فعالاً وهذا الدواء اسمه الرياضة.

على خلاف الكثير من الخبراء الذين ينصحون بالرياضة القوية فترة طويلة مدة أربعة أو خمسة أيام في الأسبوع، يمكن ممارسة الرياضة المعتدلة بكميات أكبر شرط أن تكون كل يوم.

فهي تشمل المشي مدة 15 أو 20 دقيقة كل يوم أو السباحة أو ممارسة رياضة الهرولة كل يوم أو تطبيق برنامج تمارين حركات رياضة في المنزل مرة واحدة في اليوم كل يوم. وذلك يبقيك بعيداً عن الطبيب ويحفظ شبابك وقوتك. وليس من الضروري الإفراط في الرياضة فقد يكون المشي السريع كافياً ويجب ممارسته كل يوم.

ولا ترهق نفسك فالحد الأدنى من الرياضة يحقق اللياقة.

ولقد وَجَدَت إحدى مراكز الأبحاث في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية الخاصة بالرياضة الهوائية أن المشي مسافة ميلين في اليوم في غضون «30» أو «40» دقيقة يحقق مستوى معتدل من اللياقة البدنية التي تعطيك شعوراً جديداً يتجاوب معه جسدك.

وتشير الدراسات إلى أن مستويات الكوليستيرول عند أولئك الذي يمشون كثيراً هي أقل مما عليه عند الذين لا يمارسون المشي إلا قليلاً.

أهمية الرياضة والتمارين

1 ـ تحرق المزيد من الوحدات الحرارية وتسمح لك بالمزيد من الأكل.

2 ـ تخفض مخاطر الإصابة بمرض القلب وبعض أمراض السرطان.

3 ـ تعطيك شعوراً جيداً عن نفسك بحيث تصبح مدركاً وواعياً مما تأكله والكمية التي تأكلها.

4 ـ تخفض مستوى الإجهاد.

5 ـ تُحسِّن مستوى سكر الدم.

6 ـ تُحسِّن قدرة الرئتين.

7 ـ تُحسِّن وظيفة القلب والأوعية الدموية.

8 ـ تزيد قوة العضلات.

9 ـ تخفض مستوى الكوليستيرول.

10 ـ تحافظ على مرونة المفاصل وقوة العظام.

11 ـ تُحسِّن التوازن الجسدي مما يمنع السقطات والإصابات الأخرى.

12 ـ تمنع حصول الإمساك.

13 ـ تُحسِّن النوم.

14 ـ تخفض من الكآبة والإرهاق.

15 ـ تُحسِّن القدرة على التفكير والتذكر.

16 ـ تُحسِّن المظهر وتعطيه وهجاً.

17 ـ تجدد الشباب وتعطي سناً بيولوجياً أصغر من السن الزمني.


وإذا لم تكن كل هذه الأسباب كافية لك فقد ظهر أن الرياضة تُحسِّن النوعية الإجمالية للحياة، فعندما يكون شعورك الجسدي جيداً تميل إلى صنع تغييرات تؤدي إلى شعور نفسي أفضل بشكل عام.

لماذا الرياضة الخفيفة أفضل؟

إن المطلوب من صاحب الحمية أن يمارس الرياضة الخفيفة لأنها دواء ولا يجب تناول جرعات زائدة من هذا الدواء أي الإفراط في الرياضة. وحتى لو أحببت ممارسة الرياضة لا يجب أن تمارسها بشكل زائد والأهم من كل ذلك أن تبدأ تنفيذ برنامجك الرياضي بالتدريج حتى تتنامي قدرتك وقوة الإحتمال عندك ببطء وبالسرعة التي تناسبك.

أما بالنسبة إلى الإكثار من الرياضة خاصة الصعبة منها فلا نشجع ذلك وذلك إذا مارست كثيراً من الرياضة وبسرعة كبيرة قد تسبب الأذى لجسدك أو تصاب بالإحباط وعدم الوصول إلى اللياقة بسرعة فتتوقف عن التمرين باكراً وكلياً. ويظن معظم الناس أن التمارين المؤلمة هي التمارين المناسبة والنقيض هو الصحيح. فلا يُطلب منك أكثر من أن يصل معدل نبض القلب عندك إلى 130 خفقة في الدقيقة أو أقل وفقاً لعمرك. وزيادة التعرق لا علاقة لها بانخفاض الوزن وكذلك لا يعني حصول الألم والأوجاع أنك منضبط في ممارسة الرياضة. وإذا مارست التمدد قليلاً قبل البدء بالرياضة فإنك تخفض مخاطر الإصابة والأذى لجسدك. والأهم من كل ذلك ألا تتخلى عن الرياضة فور شعورك بأي إحباط من عدم قدرتك على الإحتمال، ومبادىء التمارين الحديثة هي: آلام أقل وعقلانية أكثر.

ولدى البدء بأي تمارين يجب أن تفعل ما يلي:

1 ـ أن تحصل على موافقة الطبيب.

2 ـ أن ترتدي الملابس والأحذية المناسبة للرياضة.

3 ـ أن تعوِّض ما تفقده من السوائل بشرب الكثير من الماء.

4 ـ أن تمارس التحمية أو التمارين الإستعدادية قبل الرياضة وأفضل ما في الرياضة هو التنوع والأشكال المتعددة للنشاط الرياضي والتي تكمل بعضها البعض. وكلما مارست المزيد من التمارين المتعددة زادت رغبتك في الرياضة. ولقد وجد أن الالتزام ببرنامج رياضي يكون أفضل فور مرحلة الإستيقاظ من النوم حتى عند الأشخاص الذين يستيقظون بصعوبة ولا يشعرون بنشاط كبير في الصباح. ويمكن استعمال ساعة منبه للاستيقاظ باكراً لهذا الغرض وممارسة المشي السريع أو الهرولة وبعدها الإستحمام بالدوش والإستعداد للنهار التالي.



وأولئك الذين يبدأون رياضتهم في أوقات أخرى غير الصباح يزيد احتمال تباطؤهم لاحقاً أو حتى توقفهم عن التمرين. فمن الصعب إدخال وقت التمرين والرياضة في برنامج منتصف النهار وسيكون عندها من السهل اختلاق الأعذار للتخلف. وهذا ينطبق على الرياضة المسائية خاصة أن الناس يتعبون خلال النهار سواء في العمل أو في المنزل ولا يشعرون في النهاية بالرغبة في ارتداء الثياب الرياضية وممارسة التمارين.

التفاعل بين الريجيم والرياضة

في عام 1980 في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية أعلنت الهيئات الطبية أهمية الغذاء الغني بالكربوهيدرات والقليل بالبروتينات للأداء الرياضي والقدرة على احتمال ذلك الأداء. وقد نصحت هذه الهيئات بأن نسبة 70 بالمئة من إجمالي الوحدات الحرارية اليومية على شكل كربوهيدرات مركبة تعطي أفضل النتائج في الرياضة.

الرياضيون ليسوا فقط الذين يستفيدون من الحمية (ريجيم) القليلة البروتينات والغنية بالكربوهيدرات. وليس من الضروري أن تكون رياضياً محترفاً لتستفيد من الحمية (ريجيم) وتجعل جسدك يقوم بوظائفه بليونة وفعالية مثل الآلة.

وفي سنة سابقة كان أحد الأطباء قد أثبت العلاقة بين الغذاء الغني بالكربوهيدرات وقدرة الرياضيين على تحسين قدرتهم على الإحتمال وذلك في إطار دراسة على ثلاثة مجموعات من الأشخاص طلب إليهم تناول ثلاثة أنواع مختلفة من الغذاء مدة ثلاثة أو أربعة أيام. إحدى أنواع الغذاء كان الغذاء العادي المختلط والنوع الثاني يستند إلى تناول البروتينات والدهون بشكل أولي والغذاء الثالث هو الغذاء الغني بالكربوهيدرات المركبة والقليل من البروتينات. كانت نتيجة الإختلاف في الأداء الرياضي مدهشة بحيث تضاعفت قدرة الإحتمال عند الذين تناولوا النوع الأخير من الغذاء.

ومؤخراً حصلت اختبارات عدة في مجال الطب الرياضي أو طب الرياضة بين أشخاص ناشطين رياضياً ورياضيين محترفين في مختلف أنواع الرياضة. وأشارت كل الاختبارات ضمن أنواع مختلفة من الغذاء بأن قلة البروتينات تخفف إجهاد الجسد حيث استنزاف النيتروجين فيه يصبح أقل ويحصل تنفيذ أفضل لوظائف العضلات فضلاً عن استعمال أفضل للغليكوجين المخزّن في العضلات.

فالجسد يستعمل أولاً الكربوهيدرات المخزنة فيه يليها استعماله للدهون المخزنة وأخيراً البروتينات وذلك للحصول على الطاقة التي يحتاجها. وخلايا العضلات التي تنشط خلال أي نشاط رياضي تعمل بفعالية أقوى وتعطيك المزيد من القوة عندما تتمكن من استعمال الغليكوجين المخزن بشكل محدود وبطريقة مقتصدة.

هذا ما تفعله الحمية (ريجيم) الغنية بالكربوهيدرات وقليلة البروتينات واحتمالك للنشاط الذي تقوم به يعتمد على مدى قدرة عضلاتك على استعمال مخزون الطاقة التي تحتاجها وبدلاً من تبديد الطاقة الأيضية (في إطار تحويل الطعام إلى مادة حية وطاقة) في هضم البروتينات يستمد هنا الجسد الوقود الكافي للرياضة مباشرة من الكربوهيدرات الأسهل هضماً.

فما تأكله وما تمارسه من نشاط يمتزجان معاً بشكل كامل لجعل جسدك أكثر قدرة وحيوية وحياة من قبل.

والرياضة تزيد إنتاج الخمائر التي تسهل إنفاق الطاقة وتضخم خلايا العضلات في الجسد بحيث يزيد معدل الأيض عندك أي يتم تحويل الطعام بسرعة أكبر إلى وقود. والنتيجة هي أن نسبة النسيج الجسدي الخالي من الدهن تزيد وتنخفض نسبتها من الدهون. وهذا التغير في النسبة بين النسيج الدهني والنسيج غير الدهني هو سبب رشاقتك الجديدة حتى لو لم تفقد كثيراً من وزنك.

منافع عديدة للرياضة

هناك منافع عديدة للرياضة يمكن أن تجنيها منها:

1 ـ الدافع: كلما زدت من ممارسة الرياضة يزيد إدراكك بأنه بإمكانك فعل المزيد. وإذا خسرت حوالي 2 كيلوغرام من وزنك ومارست المشي مسافة ميلين في اليوم، سوف تكتشف أنك تستمتع حقاً بخفتك ولياقتك الجديدتين.

2 ـ إن الرياضة تخفض من شهيتك للطعام، فبعد المشي أو السباحة ستجد أن رغبتك في الأكل هي أضعف.

3 ـ الرياضة تجعلك تحرق الوحدات الحرارية بسرعة أكبر بعد ممارسة النشاط وهذا صحيح لأن الرياضة تزيد من سرعة الأيض أو تحويل الطعام إلى طاقة وتبقيه مرتفعاً لمدة ست أو ثمانية ساعات بعد التوقف عن التمرين وانتهائه. وهذا يعني أن جسدك يتابع عملية إحراق الوحدات الحرارية التي كانت تحصل خلال التمرين. لذلك وحتى لو كنت جالساً على كرسي في المكتب بعد ثلاث ساعات على انتهاء التمرين أو المشي فإنك تتابع حرق الوحدات الحرارية أكثر من اليوم الذي لا يحصل فيه أي تمرين.

4 ـ زيادة القدرة: مع فقدانك لبعض الكيلوغرامات وفقاً للحمية (ريجيم) المضادة للتقدم في السن، سوف تجد من الأسهل ممارسة الرياضة لأنك لا تحمل وزناً كبيراً.

فإذا انخفض وزن أحدهم من 90 كيلوغراماً إلى 75 كيلوغراماً مثلاً، فإنه من خلال وزنه الجديد هذا يصبح لا يحرق العدد ذاته من الوحدات الحرارية كما كان يحصل في الوزن الأول. فكلما انخفض الوزن قل انفاق الطاقة خلال ممارسة الرياضة.

5 ـ زيادة الطاقة: معظم الحميات الإقتصادية تستنزف طاقتك لأن الطعام الذي يعطيك طاقة الإستمرار ممنوع حسب تلك الحميات. لذلك تشعر بالضعف من الإنخفاض المفاجىء في الوحدات الحرارية المستهلكة. لكن في الحمية (ريجيم) المضادة للتقدم في السن لا تشعر بالإرهاق لأن الكربوهيدرات المركبة والألياف التي تحصل عليها بموجب الحمية (ريجيم) متوافرة للجسد على شكل طاقة مباشرة أكثر مما توفره البروتينات. ومع ممارستك للرياضة تضع فوراً العناصر الغذائية قيد الإستعمال في جسدك بحيث تزيل الدهون غير الضرورية أو المواد السامة المؤذية.

لذلك عليك تخصيص «15» دقيقة في اليوم للرياضة ولا يهم كيف تكون ممارستك للرياضة، بل المهم أن تمارسها وحسب. والطريقة الوحيدة لنجاح خطة الأكل الجديدة هي التأكد من إرفاقها بالرياضة لأنهما وحدتان لا تنفصمان من أجل الوصول إلى الصحة الجيدة وإبطاء عملية التقدم في السن بحيث تبدو أصغر سناً فلا وجود للحمية (ريجيم) المناسبة بدون الرياضة.


البرنامج الذاتي للرياضة
إن معظم الأشخاص الذين يقولون: إنهم يكرهون الرياضة يكون قد حصل تعريفهم إلى الرياضة بطريقة خاطئة من قبل معلم رياضة غير كفوء والذي يكتفي بإطلاق الصيحات. وكذلك معظم دروس الرياضة التي نتلقاها باكراً في المدرسة سيئة من الناحية التربوية لأنها لم تخضع للتحضير الملائم وممارسة تمارين التمدد قبل الرياضة. والأسوء من ذلك أن دروس الرياضة لم تكن ممتعة ومرضية, لذلك عليك أن تنسى كل أفكارك المسبقة عن الرياضة بأنها مبدّدة للوقت ونشاط صعب لا فائدة منه. وما يجب عليك تصوره الآن هو تغير نمط حياتك بشكل يعزز صحتك الجيدة.


هناك الكثير من الكتب التي تتحدث عن اللياقة البدنية وتصف تمارينها وتساعدك على تكييف البرنامج بما يلائمك. لذلك عليك اختيار أحد التمارين الحيهوائية (التمارين التي تدخل الهواء والأوكسجين إلى الصدر كالمشي والهرولة والسباحة). والتي تساهم في رفع معدل نبض قلبك وتوسع رئتيك وتزيد من تعرقك. والمشي السريع والهرولة وركوب الدراجات ورياضة كرة المضرب وكرة الطاولة كلها أشكال من التمارين الحيهوائية. وكذلك السباحة رغم أنها لا تساهم كثيراً في تخفيض الوزن لأن وزنك يستند إلى الماء في هذه الحالة, بل هي مناسبة للياقة البدن فحسب.


ولإضافة التنويع إلى هذه التمارين يمكن اختيار أحد التمارين غير الحيهوائية مدة يومين في الأسبوع. وهذا النوع من التمارين يرفع معدل نبض القلب دون أن يبقى مستوى الإرتفاع فترة طويلة مثل رياضة الركض السريع التي تعد شكلاً من أشكال الرياضة غير الحيهوائية, والتي لا تحرق الوحدات الحرارية كما يحصل في رياضة الهرولة, رغم أنها مفيدة من ناحية القلب والأوعية الدموية. وتعد تمارين رفع الأثقال شكلاً آخر من الرياضة غير الحيهوائية ويمكن إدخالها ضمن برنامج اللياقة البدنية على شكل مكمل للتمارين الأخرى الحيهوائية.

توجيهات عامة في اللياقة البدنية

هناك بعض التوجيهات التي يمكنك إدخالها في حياتك والتي تزيد من لياقتك البدنية:

1 ـ لا تصعد في المصعد الكهربائي بل استعمل السلالم.
2 ـ تجنب قيادة السيارة لمسافات قصيرة يمكنك عبورها مشياً.
3 ـ لا تستعمل جهاز توجيه التلفزيون من بُعد وحرِّك جسدك للقيام بتغيير المحطة أو رفع الصوت ولا تكتفي بالجلوس بل تمدد. وإذا بدأت نظرتك إلى الرياضة تتجدد لن تراها نوعاً من العقاب، بل كدواء إيجابي مسبب للإدمان على الرياضة ليعطيك قوة أكثر وإجهاداً أقل ودافعاً أقوى للإلتزام بالحمية (ريجيم). فإن الرياضة عندها لا يمكن أن تكون مؤلمة بل قيِّمة

التحكم في وزن الجسم وإدارته تحتاج عادة إلى إيجاد عملية توازن في كميات السعرات الحرارية الداخلة إلى الجسم

تفيد دراسة أمريكية أن الطريقة التي يقوم بها الجسم بحرق الدهون قد تكون مهمة جدا في المساعدة على التخلص من الوزن الزائد عن طريق الفهم الصحيح لكيفية عمل الجسم.

بحسب دراسة أجراها مستشفى بنسلفينيا الأمريكي فان افضل طرق لزيادة قدرة الجسم على حرق الدهون هي كما يلي:

· لا تحاولي تجويع نفسك، فالجوع يبطئ عملية الايض في الجسم بحيث يخزن الدهن بشكل اكبر.
· حاولي زيادة مدة التمارين الرياضية، حيث أن الجسم يبدأ بحرق الدهون المخزنة بعد ثلاثين دقيقة من البدء بالتمارين الرياضية.
· اختاري التمارين التي تستهلك طاقة عالية مثل المشي و ركوب الدراجات الهوائية أو السباحة أو التمارين السويدية.
· حاولي التنويع في النشاط الرياضي الذي تمارسينه حيث ينصح بتغيير نوع الرياضة التي تمارسينها مرة كل ستة أسابيع على الأقل.
· احرصي دائما على تناول وجبة الإفطار.
· تجنبي الكحول والتدخين. حيث انهما يثبطان من قدرة الجسم على حرق الدهون الداخلية.

هذا ومن جانب آخر، وحول حرق المزيد من السعرات بشكل عام، ففي دراسة سويسرية تبين أن المشي لمدة ربع ساعة يوميا أو عمل أي إضافة بسيطة للتمرين اليومي قد لا تكون كافية في منع الإصابة بالسمنة.

ففي دراستهم التي نشرت في مجلة الصحة العامة الأمريكية، أشار العلماء السويسريين أن المشي لمسافة قصيرة كل يوم لا يؤدي إلى حرق كمية كافية من السعرات الحرارية لتعوض الزيادة السنوية في الوزن والتي لوحظت في العديد من الدول التي يعاني سكانها من أعراض السمنة والزيادة في الوزن.

ويقترح بعض الخبراء أنة من الممكن الوقاية من السمنة وتجنب الإصابة بها عن طريق تخفيف كمية السعرات التي يتناولها الإنسان بحوالي مائة سعر. أو عن طريق ممارسة تمارين رياضية يومية تؤدي إلى حرق هذه الكمية من السعرات.

وفي هذه الحالة يعتقد الخبراء السويسريين أن حرق المائة سعر حراري في اليوم يتطلب مجهودا يوميا اكبر مما يعتقد بعض الناس.

فإذا كان الهدف هو حرق 100 سعر حراري في اليوم عن طريق ممارسة رياضة المشي اليومي، فان المدة اللازمة لحرق هذه الكمية من السعرات ستكون المشي لمدة ساعة للأشخاص الذين يمارسون المشي البطيء. أما بالنسبة لممارسي المشي السريع فالزمن المستغرق لحرق نفس الكمية من السعرات هو ثلاثين دقيقة.

يضيف العلماء أن هذه النتيجة تم التوصل لها عن طريق إجراء دراسة مفصلة على نشاط الشخص العادي اليومي في مدينة جنيف السويسرية.

2-هذا الموضوع للحفاظ على الوزن وصحة الجسم بشكل عام (باستخدام الرياضة).


السعرة الحرارية جزء مهم في قصة زيادة الوزن أو انقاصه، وهي موجودة في الطعام الذي نتناولهُ يومياً، كل وجبه لها سعرتها الخاصة.. لذا وجدتُ لنفسي طريقة خاصة كي لا اتعرض للحرمان من الطعام لأن الجسم قد يحتاج لبعض الأغذية التي ننحرم منها أثناء فترة الرجيم، بالاخص أن بعض أنواع الرجيم قاسي مُهلِك..

لذا فإني رأيت أن بعض أنواع الرجيم يُسرع في إنقاص الوزن ولكنهُ يكسب الجسم بعض الامراض بالمقابل، أو يجعل الشخص الذي كان معتاداً على الطعام يعود إليه بشراهة بعد أن امتنع عنه طوال فترة الرجيم، فيصبح له ارتداد عكسي فيزداد وزنه ضعفاً أو يُصاب بالاحباط والكسل فلا يعود للرجيم ثانيةً..

*

----------

